# Cleaning the brew handle and the right descaler



## timdickinson (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I've had my trusty Gaggia evolution for a good while now, and try to look after it pretty well with regular descaling and the like.

recently, however, the brew handle (? the spouts where you put the basket) seem to be rather clogged. The coffee only comes out of one side now and so it's got to the stage where I know I should really be working out how to clean this. Has anyone got any tips?

I saw these Gaggia cleaning tablets - would they be the sort of thing I'm after? Or am I on the wrong track? Is there something non-branded that is essentially the same but cheaper?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Cleaning-Tablets/dp/B003FO1AVQ/

Also, I bought a bulk supply of the Gaggia descaling sachets a while ago and am nearly out. It appears Gaggia now just offers a rather expensive liquid - I have read some other threads talking about the various pros and cons of the various acids, but that has left me rather confused. Basically, am I ok to use something more like these Puly Caff sachets?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Puly-Caff-Baby-Descaler-30g/dp/B0044UCM8K/

Thanks for any help


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Puly caff is an excellent product. Soak the portafilter in boling water and puly caff for 20 mins, rinse in boiling water and that should solve your problem.


----------



## timdickinson (Aug 9, 2010)

Great - just the tip I was hoping for. Thank you!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Citric acid is by far the cheapest descaler and the main ingredient of many branded descalers.

There are those who say that it can be too agressive for aluminium boilers, but I never had any problems with my Gaggia - just don't leave it in for too long.


----------

